# مسيحى,ملحد (مش عارف ):( ؟؟



## انا للمسيح2 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مساء الورد صباح الخير 
عليكم يا اجمل اعضاء وزوار
اليوم انا فكرى تشتت* تشتيت كامل* :thnk0001:
ولكنى اليوم اميل الى المسيحيه اكتر من الالحاد ففى المرات السابقه كنت ملحد اتحدث وكانى ملحد
*اليوم اتحدث وانا مقتنع بالمسيح انه الله وان الله موجود*
وبعد ان عرفت ان الله لا يمكن اثباته بالعلم لان ليس لكل شئ اثبات علمى فمثلا اليوم ذهبت للمدرسه لا يوجد اثبات علمى انى ذهبت المدرسه , او اليوم تناولت وجبة الغداء فلا يوجد اثبات علمى على هذا 
ولكن يوجد اثباتات كثيره فالذي سيثبت انى ذهبت المدرسه اصدقائي وما كتبته فى كراستى الخ الخ وكذلك المثال الثانى
وبعد ان تعرفت ان المسيح ليس مخادع وكذاب وانه حقا الله
يوجد لدى شكوك قليل
وبعد ان دخلت على صفحة ملحدين على الفيس بوك ذاد شكوكي وفكرى الان تشتت جدا
*فكيف لكون شاسع كهذا وجد عن طريق انفجار عظيم اذا فيوجد اله *
*ولكن مشكلتى الان لا اسطتيع الاقتناع بالابديه كما جاءت فى الكتاب المقدس*
وبعض النقط الصغيره مع البحث استطيع معرفتها ولكن المشكلة فى الابديه ؟
قال بعض الخدام لى يجب ان اؤمن لا ادرك فلماذا خلق الله عقلى لكى لا يدرك الابديه ؟؟
ونقطه اخرى 
هل ادم وحواء قبل اكل التفاحه كانو يعرفون ممارسة الجنس ؟؟ ام بعد اكل التفاحه واذا كان بعد لماذا خلق الله اعضائهم التناسليه ؟


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع، الأول يا صديقي الحلو أحب اتعرف على شخصك العزيز، أنت الول عندك كام سنة !!!
 وقبل اي حديث أو نقاش، أولاً الله أعطانا عقلاً يحتاج أن يستنير لكي يستوعب غنى مجد الأسرار الإلهية الفائقة، ثانياً آدم وحواء لم يأكلوا أي تفاحة لكن قيل أنها ثمرة ولم يُقال بأنها تفاح او أي نوع من أنواع الفواكه المعروفة، فالموضوع ليس هكذا، ولا القصة أكل من مجرد شجرة، ورجاء العودة لهذا الموضوع من بدايته واستمر معنا فيه اقرأه بتدقيق وجرب أن تُصلي لكي يكشف لك الله ذاته ويعلنها بوضوح لشخصك المحبوب وللدخول أضغط على العناوين للوصول:
 *1*- *التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله*
 *2 *- *تابع  التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله - آدم القديم وآدم الجديد ووجودنا*
 *3 *- *تابع التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله - الخطية والسقوط*​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع، الأول يا صديقي الحلو أحب اتعرف على شخصك العزيز، أنت الول عندك كام سنة !!!
> وقبل اي حديث أو نقاش، أولاً الله أعطانا عقلاً يحتاج أن يستنير لكي يستوعب غنى مجد الأسرار الإلهية الفائقة، ثانياً آدم وحواء لم يأكلوا أي تفاحة لكن قيل أنها ثمرة ولم يُقال بأنها تفاح او أي نوع من أنواع الفواكه المعروفة، فالموضوع ليس هكذا، ولا القصة أكل من مجرد شجرة، ورجاء العودة لهذا الموضوع من بدايته واستمر معنا فيه اقرأه بتدقيق وجرب أن تُصلي لكي يكشف لك الله ذاته ويعلنها بوضوح لشخصك المحبوب وللدخول أضغط على العناوين للوصول:
> *1*- *التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله*
> *2 *- *تابع  التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله - آدم القديم وآدم الجديد ووجودنا*
> *3 *- *تابع التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله - الخطية والسقوط*​



يوسف من مصر
عندى تقريبا 15 سنه 
واعتذر عن كتابتى (تفاحه) قد اخطأت كثيرا فى هذا الموضوع ودائما اكتب تفاحه  
ولكن كيف ساعيش حياة ابديه مع المسيح فى تسيبح وحمد وشكر بدون ملل ؟؟ 
وساتابع المواضيع وشكرا لك لاهتمامك


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> يوسف من مصر
> عندى تقريبا 15 سنه
> واعتذر عن كتابتى (تفاحه) قد اخطأت كثيرا فى هذا الموضوع ودائما اكتب تفاحه
> ولكن كيف ساعيش حياة ابديه مع المسيح فى تسيبح وحمد وشكر بدون ملل ؟؟
> وساتابع المواضيع وشكرا لك لاهتمامك



سلام لشخصك العزيز أخي الحبيب 
لا تتسرع الآن في المعرفة لأن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت، المهم والأهم أخبار مذاكرتك وامتحاناتك ايه يا ترى ده المهم الآن، وبعدين تريث قليلاً ولا تدخل في صراع مع الأفكار حاول أن تخلص دروسك أولاً، ثم تتفرغ لكي تقرأ الكتاب المقدس ببساطة وتأخذ فكره عامه الأول عنه، وجرب الصلاة مع قراءة كلمة الله.. النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام، وليهبك الله نجاحاً وفرحاً آمين
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز أخي الحبيب
> لا تتسرع الآن في المعرفة لأن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت، المهم والأهم أخبار مذاكرتك وامتحاناتك ايه يا ترى ده المهم الآن، وبعدين تريث قليلاً ولا تدخل في صراع مع الأفكار حاول أن تخلص دروسك أولاً، ثم تتفرغ لكي تقرأ الكتاب المقدس ببساطة وتأخذ فكره عامه الأول عنه، وجرب الصلاة مع قراءة كلمة الله.. النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام، وليهبك الله نجاحاً وفرحاً آمين
> ​



ههههههههه اموت ملحد ياعنى ؟؟ طيب نفترض ان الله موجود وانا مت على حالى ده مش يبقى حرام 
+
مذاكرتى تمام التمام ودروسي تمام والدنيا تمام وبكرا اجازة وقاعد اسلى نفسي وارسم :t39:


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> ههههههههه اموت ملحد ياعنى ؟؟ طيب نفترض ان الله موجود وانا مت على حالى ده مش يبقى حرام
> +
> مذاكرتى تمام التمام ودروسي تمام والدنيا تمام وبكرا اجازة وقاعد اسلى نفسي وارسم :t39:



هههههههههههههههههههههه مش قصدي يعني، انا قصدي بس المهم تكون مذاكر كويس، وجرب الصلاة مع قراءة كلمة الله بدون ان تدخل في مهاترات الألحاد الآن، وهاتفرح وتبسط، بس جرب الصلاة بتركيز كده مع قراءة كلمة الله وسيبك من القراءة في الإلحاد دلوقتي خالص...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بما أننا فى قسم المرشد الروحى اللى فيه هات وخُد غير قسم الأسئلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا حابب أسأل ( أبننا ) سؤال *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أتجهت من المسيحية الى الإلحاد مباشرة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان لديك الطريق لأن تتجه للأسلام مثلاً ... أو على الأقل تقرأ فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن المؤكد أنه لك أصدقاء وزملاء وجيران مسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولتطلع على جنة المسلمين لعلها ( أحلى ) و ( أوقع ) من :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( مليارات السنين التى ستقضيها مع يسوع فى تسبيح )) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت إن عمرك 15 سنة فى حين واضع فى بروفايلك 20 سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأيهما أدق ؟!!

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً ولا كأنى شفت ( التفاحة ) ولا شفت لفظة ( حرام ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لا الملحد بيقولها ولا المسيحى .... صح يا أيمن ؟![/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2013)

أيوة صح مش في حد بيقول تفاحة آدم هههههههه
عموماً الأخ الحبيب لا هو ملحد ولا حاجة ده شوية لبس عنده 
وارتباك فقط لا غير بسبب النت مش اكتر
​


----------



## so lost (21 ديسمبر 2013)

من كلامك يبين عليك مصدق بوجود الله نوعاً ما لهذا السبب انك تخاف تموت ملحد 
و عندي سؤال انت قبل متكون ملحد او تتجه للمسيحية كنت مسلم صح؟؟ لان تفاحة ادم و الحرام والحلال وهذا الاشياء موجودة في الدين الاسلامي فقط !!


----------



## aymonded (21 ديسمبر 2013)

الابن الحبيب أنا للمسيح مش مسلم ده ولد في إعدادي ومسيحي أصلاً، وهو فقط اتلخبط لما قرأ شوية في الإلحاد لكنه مش ملحد ولا حاجة أصلاً، اتمنى اللي يدخل يرد يقرأ جميع الردود السابقة، كونوا معافين​


----------



## peace_86 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*أخي أنا للمسيح2

أنا أصلي لك دائماً وأذكر اسمك في صلواتي..

الله معك يا أخي الصغير والحبيب*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> الابن الحبيب أنا للمسيح مش مسلم* ده ولد في إعدادي* ومسيحي أصلاً، وهو فقط اتلخبط لما قرأ شوية في الإلحاد لكنه مش ملحد ولا حاجة أصلاً، اتمنى اللي يدخل يرد يقرأ جميع الردود السابقة، كونوا معافين​


*يا أيمن ولماذا كتب عمره ( 20 ) سنة وقت التسجيل عام 2011 ؟؟
هذا يعنى انه الآن فى الــ 22 من عمره 






يبقى الغلط عند مين ؟
*​


----------



## چاكس (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*يا عبود بيه .. ايه المشكلة منا كاتب عمرى 23 سنة و الحقيقى 33 سنة ... ايه المشكلة يا جنتل .. *


----------



## aymonded (21 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أيمن ولماذا كتب عمره ( 20 ) سنة وقت التسجيل عام 2011 ؟؟
> هذا يعنى انه الآن فى الــ 22 من عمره
> 
> 
> ...




لأ مش عندك ولا عند حد يا جميل هو اللي بس كتب عمر مش عمره
مش قصده يعني، انا مش كنت باتكلم عن تعليقك، أنا باتكلم عموماً علشان اللي يدخل
يشوف كل التعليقات ويعرف ان الولد مش ملحد ولا حاجة أصلاً
طبعاً أنت أو اي حد لو قرأ تعليقه الأول هايبقى عنده لبس أكيد
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *يا عبود بيه .. ايه المشكلة منا كاتب عمرى 23 سنة و الحقيقى 33 سنة ... ايه المشكلة يا جنتل .. *


*يا جاكس باشا ...الحدوتة أبسط من هيك 
لما قريت موضوعه ( أهتميت ) خاصة أنى كنت حابب أخد وأدى معاه
فقلت أروح بروفايله لقيت السن 22 سنة - فقلت لأ 
قبل ما افتح حوارات أعرف ... لأن حسب السن والمعتقد أو الدين 
بتتكلم مع الشخص اللى قدامك علشان تحدد لغة الخطاب وأسلوب الحوار

ع العموم أخبرنى من أثق به أنه بالفعل صغير السن
علاوة على تأكيد أيمن لى 
بس كدة ... أنتهى سوء التفاهم ونبدأ مع أبننا الحوار 


*​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بما أننا فى قسم المرشد الروحى اللى فيه هات وخُد غير قسم الأسئلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا حابب أسأل ( أبننا ) سؤال *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أتجهت من المسيحية الى الإلحاد مباشرة ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان لديك الطريق لأن تتجه للأسلام مثلاً ... أو على الأقل تقرأ فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن المؤكد أنه لك أصدقاء وزملاء وجيران مسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولتطلع على جنة المسلمين لعلها ( أحلى ) و ( أوقع ) من :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( مليارات السنين التى ستقضيها مع يسوع فى تسبيح )) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت إن عمرك 15 سنة فى حين واضع فى بروفايلك 20 سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأيهما أدق ؟!!
> 
> [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً ولا كأنى شفت ( التفاحة ) ولا شفت لفظة ( حرام ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لا الملحد بيقولها ولا المسيحى .... صح يا أيمن ؟![/FONT]*​  سنى 15 ولكنى تسرعت فى التسجيل + اعلم عن القران والاسلام كثيرا جدا
> واصدقائي هم من نقلو لى صورة الاسلام الصحيحه التى تتلخص فى الجنس والقتل فقط
> ...





so lost قال:


> من كلامك يبين عليك مصدق بوجود الله نوعاً ما لهذا السبب انك تخاف تموت ملحد
> و عندي سؤال انت قبل متكون ملحد او تتجه للمسيحية كنت مسلم صح؟؟ لان تفاحة ادم و الحرام والحلال وهذا الاشياء موجودة في الدين الاسلامي فقط !!



لا اذا كنت مسلم واتجهت للمسيحيه فلما ذاذهب للالحاد 
لقد اعتذرت عن كلمة تفاحه ام كلمة حرام فهى للسخريه نوعا ما [/FONT]


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *أخي أنا للمسيح2
> 
> أنا أصلي لك دائماً وأذكر اسمك في صلواتي..
> 
> الله معك يا أخي الصغير والحبيب*



اشكرك جزيل الشكر استاذ رامى


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

يا استاذ ( عبود عبده عبود ) لديك تعليق على كلامى ام لا ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> يا استاذ ( عبود عبده عبود ) لديك تعليق على كلامى ام لا ؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]حسب مافهمت ان مشكلتك فى ( الأبدية )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأبدية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا تخرج عن أحتمالين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما ( العدم ) كما يقول المُلحدون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ( الدينونة ) كما يقول المتدينون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو كان عدماً ...فلا يوجد خسارة للطرفين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما لو كانت دينونة فتُرى الخسارة لمن ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنت لم تجبنى عن سؤالى الأصلى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أتجهت للألحاد ولم تتجه للأسلام مثلاً ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حسب مافهمت ان مشكلتك فى ( الأبدية )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأبدية *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا تخرج عن أحتمالين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما ( العدم ) كما يقول المُلحدون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ( الدينونة ) كما يقول المتدينون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو كان عدماً ...فلا يوجد خسارة للطرفين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما لو كانت دينونة فتُرى الخسارة لمن ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أنت لم تجبنى عن سؤالى الأصلى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أتجهت للألحاد ولم تتجه للأسلام مثلاً ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



قبل ان اتجه للالحاد او افكر فيه كنت مشترك فى جروب نقد بين المسيحيه والاسلام ومن خلاله تعرفت على الاسلام الحقيقى +هذا بعد ان تعرفت عليه من المسلمين زملائي فى المدرسه ومدرسيني .....:act19:
وكنت فى فترة انقد هذا الدين وبعدها اتجهت للالحاد والذى اطاح بى ارضا :boxing: 

اما عن مشكلتى فليست الابديه فقط 

تحياتى لك استاذ عبود[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> اما عن مشكلتى فليست الابديه فقط
> تحياتى لك استاذ عبود


*أن كان حاجات فى الكتاب المقدس دى سهلة تقراها وتقرا تفاسيرها
اللى تفهمه افهمه واللى ماتفهموش أركنه مؤقتا على جنب
مافيش حد بيبقى فاهم كل حاجة فى أى حتة 
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 ديسمبر 2013)

سؤال صغير يا صديقي
عندما تقع في مشكله او في مصيبه 
فماذا تقول مع نفسك 
اتقول يارب مثلا....!!!​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أن كان حاجات فى الكتاب المقدس دى سهلة تقراها وتقرا تفاسيرها
> اللى تفهمه افهمه واللى ماتفهموش أركنه مؤقتا على جنب
> مافيش حد بيبقى فاهم كل حاجة فى أى حتة
> *​


اعتذر لا افهم معنى كلامك ممكن توضح ؟؟


هشام المهندس قال:


> سؤال صغير يا صديقي
> عندما تقع في مشكله او في مصيبه
> فماذا تقول مع نفسك
> اتقول يارب مثلا....!!!​


لا اقول شئ فقط انتظر اما ان تحل او لا 
اما الان فاشكر الله على كل شئ (ونحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله )
تحياتى لك استاذ هشام


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> اعتذر لا افهم معنى كلامك ممكن توضح ؟؟
> 
> لا اقول شئ فقط انتظر اما ان تحل او لا
> 
> ...



التحيات لك صديقي العزيز
اتمني استمرارك  والتواصل معنا دائما 
ومشكلتك احس بها كثيرا 
لكن اعذرني احيانا اجد تناقضا بدون تفسير 
واعذرني عن الاسثله القادمه قد تكون شخصيه نوعا ما


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

> جميل جدا وعندما تحل الاتشكر احدا لحلها ...؟؟؟؟
> وعندما لاحل لها الا تلوم احدا لعدم حلها ...؟؟؟


منذ فترة كنت اقول ان الظروف هى من تحل مشكلتى وعندما لا تحل لا اهتم بها ولا اعتقد بانه قد واجهتنى مشكلة ولم تحل


> اراك يا صديقي تشكر الله فاي اله تشكر ...؟؟؟؟


الاله الذى اثق به (يسوع المسيح)


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

> جميل جدا وعندما تحل الاتشكر احدا لحلها ...؟؟؟؟
> وعندما لاحل لها الا تلوم احدا لعدم حلها ...؟؟؟


منذ فترة كنت اقول ان الظروف هى من تحل مشكلتى وعندما لا تحل لا اهتم بها ولا اعتقد بانه قد واجهتنى مشكلة ولم تحل


> اراك يا صديقي تشكر الله فاي اله تشكر ...؟؟؟؟


الاله الذى اثق به (يسوع المسيح)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> اعتذر لا افهم معنى كلامك ممكن توضح ؟؟


*انت قلت مشكلتك مش فى الأبدية فقط ... فسألتك هل هى فى الكتاب المقدس ؟
فين المشكلة أو بقيتها فين ؟
*​


----------



## چاكس (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> مساء الورد صباح الخير
> عليكم يا اجمل اعضاء وزوار
> اليوم انا فكرى تشتت* تشتيت كامل* :thnk0001:
> ولكنى اليوم اميل الى المسيحيه اكتر من الالحاد ففى المرات السابقه كنت ملحد اتحدث وكانى ملحد
> ...



*اخاف اكلمك عن الالحاد و بعض الهبل اللى فيه .. عشان المشرفين على اخرهم منى .. بص ... انا مش هقولك غير ان الابدية و الكلام دا سابق لوقته اوى .. انت عايش فى الدنيا .. عقلك اكبر اختراع عرفته البشرية .. عشان كدا بنفسك تقدر تميز بين الكلام اللى مفيش منه فايدة و الكلام اللى يفيد .. مش بس الكلام هو اللى ممكن يوضحلك .. فيه ساعات مشاعر كدا غريبة و احاسيس بتيجى للواحد و هو قاعد ساكت كدا .. اهم حاجة تتعلم و تقرأ فى كل المجالات و لكل الناس و زى ما قلتلك فيه عقلك + قلبك .. فلتر الكلام و الحوادث .. و تأكد ان كل الناس على الحال دا و الحال دا ... فيه حاجات كتير الدين مشفرها هتفضل تكتشفها و فيه حاجات كتير الالحاد عايز يحط ليها مفهوم جديد .. سيبك من ان ادم كل تفاحة ولا موزة .. المهم اقرأ المعنى من ورا القصة .. لو استفدت منها يبقى تمام .. بزمتك هنستفيد ايه احنا دلوقتى لو ادم كان عارف الجنس ولا لا .. حكاية ان اله خلق له اعضاء تناسلية دى عايزه كلام كتير و رؤية للموضوع من كذا اتجاه .. عموما .. اهم حاجة انك تركز فى العلم فى كل مراحل حياتك .. لأن دا اقوى سلاح لحاجات كتير جايه .. 
نصيحة من اخوك الكبير .. اتعلم لغتين تانى بالاضافة للغتك .. هيفيدوك لدرجة لا تتخيلها .. بالتوفيق ليك  *


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انت قلت مشكلتك مش فى الأبدية فقط ... فسألتك هل هى فى الكتاب المقدس ؟
> فين المشكلة أو بقيتها فين ؟
> *​


المشكلة فى بعض الايات وبعض المواقف فقط وساطرحها فى موضوع اخر

شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *اخاف اكلمك عن الالحاد و بعض الهبل اللى فيه .. عشان المشرفين على اخرهم منى .. بص ... انا مش هقولك غير ان الابدية و الكلام دا سابق لوقته اوى .. انت عايش فى الدنيا .. عقلك اكبر اختراع عرفته البشرية .. عشان كدا بنفسك تقدر تميز بين الكلام اللى مفيش منه فايدة و الكلام اللى يفيد .. مش بس الكلام هو اللى ممكن يوضحلك .. فيه ساعات مشاعر كدا غريبة و احاسيس بتيجى للواحد و هو قاعد ساكت كدا .. اهم حاجة تتعلم و تقرأ فى كل المجالات و لكل الناس و زى ما قلتلك فيه عقلك + قلبك .. فلتر الكلام و الحوادث .. و تأكد ان كل الناس على الحال دا و الحال دا ... فيه حاجات كتير الدين مشفرها هتفضل تكتشفها و فيه حاجات كتير الالحاد عايز يحط ليها مفهوم جديد .. سيبك من ان ادم كل تفاحة ولا موزة .. المهم اقرأ المعنى من ورا القصة .. لو استفدت منها يبقى تمام .. بزمتك هنستفيد ايه احنا دلوقتى لو ادم كان عارف الجنس ولا لا .. حكاية ان اله خلق له اعضاء تناسلية دى عايزه كلام كتير و رؤية للموضوع من كذا اتجاه .. عموما .. اهم حاجة انك تركز فى العلم فى كل مراحل حياتك .. لأن دا اقوى سلاح لحاجات كتير جايه ..
> نصيحة من اخوك الكبير .. اتعلم لغتين تانى بالاضافة للغتك .. هيفيدوك لدرجة لا تتخيلها .. بالتوفيق ليك  *


قد اعتذرت عن كلمة تفاحه 100 مره ولكن لماذا لا تسطيع الرد حتى رد بسيط على سؤالى التانى
انا بتعلم انجلش وبقدر اجمع :new6: ياعنى ممكن افهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> *المشكلة فى بعض الايات* وبعض المواقف فقط وساطرحها فى موضوع اخر
> 
> شكرا لاهتمامك


*بس كدة ؟؟؟
دى بسيطة يعنى أفتكرت الدنيا متلعبكة آخر كعبلة 
طمنتنى 
*​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس كدة ؟؟؟
> دى بسيطة يعنى أفتكرت الدنيا متلعبكة آخر كعبلة
> طمنتنى
> *​



هههههههههههههههههه لا مفيش كعبلة ولا حاجه
ربنا يبعدنا عن الكعبله :11azy:


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> منذ فترة كنت اقول ان الظروف هى من تحل مشكلتى وعندما لا تحل لا اهتم بها ولا اعتقد بانه قد واجهتنى مشكلة ولم تحل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


منذ فترة كنت اقول ان الظروف هى من تحل مشكلتى وعندما لا تحل لا اهتم بها ولا اعتقد بانه قد واجهتنى مشكلة ولم تحل

*جميل جدا هذا الكلام هل انت مقتنع بكلمة .......... الظروف
ماهو تعريفك لها ومن ورائها اليس لكل شيء سبب وراءه*

الاله الذى اثق به (يسوع المسيح)


*اذن لما لاتثق بكلماته ...!!!*


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *منذ فترة* كنت اقول ان الظروف هى من تحل مشكلتى وعندما لا تحل لا اهتم بها ولا اعتقد بانه قد واجهتنى مشكلة ولم تحل
> 
> *جميل جدا هذا الكلام هل انت مقتنع بكلمة .......... الظروف
> ماهو تعريفك لها ومن ورائها اليس لكل شيء سبب وراءه*
> ...


استاذ هشام قلت لك منذ فترة انا الان اثق واتبع واؤمن بكلمة المسيح (يسوع ابن الله) الذي جاء من اجل خلاصنا نحن الخطاة


----------

